# MKV Jetta headlight rewire so LED strips are the DRLs



## spideyhill (Feb 10, 2011)

I installed JOM projector headlights with the Audi style LED bar on my 2008 Jetta. I would like to rewire the headlights so that the LED strips are the DRLs instead of the projector headlights. Trying to find wiring schematics/information seems to be kicking my butt, so I'm hoping someone in this forum will be able to help.


----------



## spideyhill (Feb 10, 2011)

bump


----------



## DnzSlsa (Apr 2, 2012)

*Bump..*

Found this thread. Did you resolve? If so, can you post? 

Thanks!


----------



## JoeChitussi (Jan 23, 2012)

those should be plug and play and the LED should work right away.
otherwise, you'll probably have to check VAG coding.



on another note, good luck to you and those headlights. JOM seals are usually terrible and those will fog up fast.


----------

